# wiring color codes



## marco1 (Apr 18, 2005)

Anyone know the color codes for 1994 740i. I want to put in new Alpine deck & can't find anyone to help me with the wire. Looking for remote, power(constant, illum....) any help will do?


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Buy the BMW adapter from Cardomain's store. Just a couple of bucks and no worries about cutting the wires on the car. You will need the antenna adapter too.


----------

